# Found a nice bottle today



## onemorehobby (Nov 17, 2017)

I just went for a short bottle hunt,not really any place to go. Decided to check the small grown in field next to the road. It paid off found this neat bottle, the paint is mainly intact. Thanks for looking. Have some more will post another time. This one should clean up pretty good. New here hello.

Bottom reads design rd 1956  Canada Dry Limited, diamond D, 1964
Where I live is pretty new.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forums! Nice ACL. Cool shape. I have a clear Canada Dry in that same shape, also early 1960s.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2017)

Cool one!  I've found the clear ones before as well, but I never saw even a piece of the Canada Dry ginger beer bottles in the wild.  They aren't particularly common.


----------



## onemorehobby (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm just starting to enjoy this new hobby, my other main hobby is detecting. Great forum ,being new will probably be reading posts a lot.
In my area of bottle hunting it is usually around mid century.My city is fairly new, but once in awhile get some  small pockets of 1900 bottle sites.

oj/bc


----------



## RCO (Nov 18, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool one!  I've found the clear ones before as well, but I never saw even a piece of the Canada Dry ginger beer bottles in the wild.  They aren't particularly common.



I've found this bottle in the wild a couple times , seem to recall one was found swimming and label had entirely faded off . mostly when I find Canada dry its green or clear bottles ( this one doesn't seem to be common )   . there is also a "wink " bottle from Canada dry in same design but green I've found it before as well


----------



## RCO (Nov 18, 2017)

onemorehobby said:


> Thanks guys. I'm just starting to enjoy this new hobby, my other main hobby is detecting. Great forum ,being new will probably be reading posts a lot.
> In my area of bottle hunting it is usually around mid century.My city is fairly new, but once in awhile get some  small pockets of 1900 bottle sites.
> 
> oj/bc



I'd be interested in seeing any "local " bc bottles that your finding even if there broken or damaged , we don't get to see a lot of posts about BC bottles and I'm mostly just aware of the ones I've seen on ebay , sure there is many I haven't seen yet


----------



## onemorehobby (Nov 18, 2017)

RCO said:


> I'd be interested in seeing any "local " bc bottles that your finding even if there broken or damaged , we don't get to see a lot of posts about BC bottles and I'm mostly just aware of the ones I've seen on ebay , sure there is many I haven't seen yet




Will do if come across more, thanks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2017)

I'd like to see anything you find from BC as well!  I'm originally from there and still collect BC bottles, though I don't find them very often out here in Quebec.


----------



## onemorehobby (Nov 18, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd like to see anything you find from BC as well!  I'm originally from there and still collect BC bottles, though I don't find them very often out here in Quebec.




Will do, thanks,,,,but winter is here for now.


----------

